# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  bán mach3 USB Hand-hepl cho máy cnc chuyên nghiệp.

## Luyến

Hàng đầu năm em về một ít BOB usb mach3 hand-help. Hàng mới về đến nhà đang nóng hổi em còn chưa test. Bác nào yêu thích thì pm em bán 10 bộ đầu giá cực Tốt.
Hàng có 2 loại hand-help có dây và hand- help không dây nhé bác bác. Thank

----------


## Luyến

bổ xung thông tin cho anh em đây ạ.
[IMG]http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a549/upanh1983/T2h2***R8XXXXXXXXX_418823335_zpstgxbzfck.jpg[/IMG]
điều khiển tốc độ trịc chính phải hổi tốc độ trục chính Hall sensor.


1 bộ BOB tích hợp lắp bộ hand-hepl có dây:
-BOB mach3 usn 4 trục, 15 input, uotput 5 cổng. analog 0-10v...
-boar mở rộng 8 output. 
-bộ pules generation ( hand-hepl ) 


2 bộ BOB tích hợp lắp hand-hepl không dây:
-BOB mach3 usn 4 trục, 15 input, uotput 5 cổng. analog 0-10v...
- bộ tay quay điện wireless MPG không dây gon nhẹ..


dây sách, đĩa hướng dẫn đi kèm...

----------


## thuyên1982

ib em giá hai loại nhé bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> ib em giá hai loại nhé bác.


em inbox cho bác rồi ah. thank bác.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## suu_tam

Đúng là hàng chất rất chuyên nghiệp.
Con Ecut này với con của Leafboy77 giống nhau.

Có điều hồi xưa em thấy nhiều bác đã dùng con của leafboy77 (AK250) 4 trục thực tế ok. Sau đó em thấy mới con em Ecut này nên lấy thử. Về thì lỗi.
Còn những con Ecut 3 trục khác vẫn chạy ngon. Em lọ mọ tìm các trang của bọn tàu cũng chỉ thấy bọn nó dùng và video của 3 trục không thấy cái nào thực tế 4 trục lúc đó. Thế là em đành chịu.

Nhưng đó nó mới ra hoặc có thể đúng con của em bị lỗi. Còn giờ thì chắc là ngon rồi. Vì thế trên taobao giờ bán tràn lan cái card này.

Bác nào đã dùng con Ecut này 4 trục cho em xin 500đ review để em tích tiền sắm một em. Cũng máu lắm rồi ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đúng là hàng chất rất chuyên nghiệp.
> Con Ecut này với con của Leafboy77 giống nhau.
> 
> Có điều hồi xưa em thấy nhiều bác đã dùng con của leafboy77 (AK250) 4 trục thực tế ok. Sau đó em thấy mới con em Ecut này nên lấy thử. Về thì lỗi.
> Còn những con Ecut 3 trục khác vẫn chạy ngon. Em lọ mọ tìm các trang của bọn tàu cũng chỉ thấy bọn nó dùng và video của 3 trục không thấy cái nào thực tế 4 trục lúc đó. Thế là em đành chịu.
> 
> Nhưng đó nó mới ra hoặc có thể đúng con của em bị lỗi. Còn giờ thì chắc là ngon rồi. Vì thế trên taobao giờ bán tràn lan cái card này.
> 
> Bác nào đã dùng con Ecut này 4 trục cho em xin 500đ review để em tích tiền sắm một em. Cũng máu lắm rồi ạ.


lỗi dư thế nào ạ bác? em đang lắp con ecut lên máy đây nhưng chạy 3 trục. lúc nào em config xong em quay cờ líp lên anh em xem chơi.

----------


## Luyến

Đã config xong cho bộ không dây.

----------


## anhxco

inbox cho e tham khảo với bác L!
Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## maxx.side

Bác Luyến cho em xin giá 2 bộ trên với, Inbox mà không thấy bác trả lời

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

em đã inbox cho 2 bác rồi nhé. 

trên phím chức năng của tay quay của MPG wireless này em đã đầy đu các nút cần thiết:

- reset
-stop
-goto zero
-start/pause
-rewin
-probeZ
-on/off spindle 1/2 =0
-safe Z
-go home
-5 nút macro 
+macro 1 >> zero X
+macro 2 >>zero Y
+macro 3 >>zero Z
+macro 6 >> chưa cài
+macro 7 >> chưa cài
-step 10X1: 100X1 :1000X1: 10000X1
-MPG model >> quay xung.
-núm chỉnh 7 cấp: off, X,Y,Z,A,speed spindle, speed feed rate. 

như vậy là đủ khỏi phải sử dụng đến chuột phím máy tính rồi tiện lợi đủ đường hehe.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## ppgas

Không thấy ghi giá, ghét tính không hỏi  :Smile:  mà thấy mục này cung hay, bác L inbox cho em cái nhé! Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Không thấy ghi giá, ghét tính không hỏi  mà thấy mục này cung hay, bác L inbox cho em cái nhé! Thanks.


em đã inbox cho bác giá rồi nhé. thank quan tâm

sơ đồ đấu đấu nối BOB usb đây ạ. em quan tâm nhất là đường hồi tiếp từ encoder của ac motor về BOB


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxW...k0NVdmVjA/view

----------

ppgas

----------


## thronerush

handwheel chứ nhỉ??? hand hepl = tay trợ giúp???

----------


## scara.arm

inbox cho mình 1 bộ luôn nhé bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> handwheel chứ nhỉ??? hand hepl = tay trợ giúp???


nó là hand-held bác ợ.

@scara.arm
em đã gửi giá vào inbox cho bác rồi nhé. 

Hi các bác do có nhiều bác hỏi em lúc trả lời được lúc ko lên em post giá lên đây các bác tham khảo luôn ạ.
em bán bộ có dây giá 5T còn bộ ko dây em bán giá 5.2t. thank các bác quan tâm.

----------


## thronerush

> nó là hand-held bác ợ.


Tây nó sai chứ bác không sai ! :Big Grin:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mach-...706762733.html

----------


## Luyến

> Tây nó sai chứ bác không sai ! http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mach-...706762733.html


Cái này em nghĩ là cách họ phát âm theo tiếng chị na rồi viết ra vậy thôi. Em không mua ở trang này và viết theo họ từ trước tới nay thiết bị quay tay điều khiển máy cnc vẫn gọi là Han Heo.



Chắc nó giống như kiểu trang web www.leisai.com khi oánh vào chuyển chế độ xem tiếng anh nó lại là leadshine.com

----------

thronerush

----------


## thronerush

vậy là HELD = _Sự cầm, sự nắm giữ_ chứ không phải HEPL = sự giúp đỡ ?? như tiêu đề trên >???

----------

Luyến

----------


## emptyhb

> vậy là HELD = _Sự cầm, sự nắm giữ_ chứ không phải HEPL = sự giúp đỡ ?? như tiêu đề trên >???


Ôi, có gì đâu các bác, sai chính tả tí có sao, khựa nó gọi vậy thì bác Luyến ghi vậy là chuẩn. Còn bác throneush ghĩ cũng sai chính tả rồi kìa.

----------


## thronerush

> Ôi, có gì đâu các bác, sai chính tả tí có sao, khựa nó gọi vậy thì bác Luyến ghi vậy là chuẩn. Còn bác throneush ghĩ cũng sai chính tả rồi kìa.


Bùn cười nhỉ ! em ghi sai ở đâu xin bác chỉ giáo! mà Bác cũng chẳng vừa nói : ..." sai chính tả tí có sao "....hiii em vào diễn đàn để học hỏi sai là chuyện thường!

Mà em cũng chỉ dịch bằng google thôi còn trình tiếng Anh em cũng còi lắm hiiii lần sau em sẽ ko ý kiến ý cò nữa.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bùn cười nhỉ ! em ghi sai ở đâu xin bác chỉ giáo! mà Bác cũng chẳng vừa nói : ..." sai chính tả tí có sao "....hiii em vào diễn đàn để học hỏi sai là chuyện thường!
> 
> Mà em cũng chỉ dịch bằng google thôi còn trình tiếng Anh em cũng còi lắm hiiii lần sau em sẽ ko ý kiến ý cò nữa.


Em chỉ muốn nói bác vào đây chỉ để chém về mấy cái phần viết lách chứ không thấy liên quan gì tới kỹ thuật. Bác google dịch được cái từ "HEPL" như tiêu đề bác Luyến ra sự giúp đỡ em cũng phục ạ.

----------

thronerush

----------


## thuhanoi

Hihi, em cũng vừa bắt ông gu gờ dịch dùm - ổng la toáng lên HELP thì ổng có biết ở đâu đó chứ HEPL thì ổng gặp lần đầu nên ổng chưa dám chắc là cái giống gì  :Big Grin:

----------

thronerush

----------


## thronerush

> Em chỉ muốn nói bác vào đây chỉ để chém về mấy cái phần viết lách chứ không thấy liên quan gì tới kỹ thuật. Bác google dịch được cái từ "HEPL" như tiêu đề bác Luyến ra sự giúp đỡ em cũng phục ạ.





> Hihi, em cũng vừa bắt ông gu gờ dịch dùm - ổng la toáng lên HELP thì ổng có biết ở đâu đó chứ HEPL thì ổng gặp lần đầu nên ổng chưa dám chắc là cái giống gì


Uh nhỉ! Cũng tại em ko có kỹ thuật em chỉ làm kinh doanh mờ! đăng bài cũng phải check lại nội dung chứ kỹ thuật thì em không có ý kiến ý cò gì! cái gì em nhìn thấy thì nói vậy thôi không có ý gì khác còn việc chém về từ ngữ thì em thấy nó quan trọng vì tài liệu kỹ thuật mà không hiểu đúng thì Chế Tạo - Lắp Ráp hay Vận hành máy sao được???? 
Còn vụ chữ HELP và HEPL là em sai thanks Bác nhé! em cũng thích học tiếng anh sau vụ này em sẽ cố gắng học bài bản hơn nữa. Chúc mọi người tham gia diễn đàn ngày một phát triển thịnh vượng.

----------

